# ~ Buffed.de nicht erreichbar ~



## HerrK (25. September 2006)

Hallo liebes Buffed/BLASC-Team,

ich bin gestern aus meinem 10tägigen INetfreien Urlaub wiedergekommen
und dachte mir nachdem die erste Waschmaschiene lief und dem abrufen von 149 neuen eMails   ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
schau auch mal auf Buffed.de vorbei was es so an neuen NEWS gibt und eventuellen BLASC-Neuerungen.
Leider ließ sich gestern die Page gar nicht aufbauen....der Browser (IE und FeuerFuchs) läd sich circa
1 - 2 Minuten nen Wolf und am Ende kam nur diese Seite konnte nicht geladen werden.  

Heute dachte ich auch erst wieder das Selbe, aber nach der selben ewig langen Ladezeit (wirklich locker ne Minute)
kommt dann doch endlich Eure Page....wobei der aufbau aller Unterseiten genauso lange dauert.

Meine Frage nun:
Ist das ein Problem meinerseits oder seid Ihr irgendwo (Server) dran am stricken?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (25. September 2006)

Hallo HerrK,

wir sind uns dem Problem bewusst und schauen grad nach einer Lösung, wir sind dran! Die Seite läd zwar stellenweise schnell aber dann aus heiterem Himmel wieder langsam.


----------



## HerrK (25. September 2006)

B3N schrieb:


> Hallo HerrK,
> 
> wir sind uns dem Problem bewusst und schauen grad nach einer Lösung, wir sind dran! Die Seite läd zwar stellenweise schnell aber dann aus heiterem Himmel wieder langsam.



Exakt! 

Ist bei mir momentan auch so...manchmal läd die Seite in gewohnter schnellen Geschwindigkeit
und kurz darauf tut sich wieder gar nichts...so als wenn er die Verbindung gar nicht finden würde.
Also ist es ein allgemeines Problem - das wollte ich nur wissen.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort und viel Erfolg beim lösen......  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (25. September 2006)

*Update*
OK - wir scheinen das Problem gefunden zu haben, die Seite sollte nun wieder wie gewohnt schnell sein.


----------



## Rascal (25. September 2006)

B3N schrieb:


> *Update*
> OK - wir scheinen das Problem gefunden zu haben, die Seite sollte nun wieder wie gewohnt schnell sein.


Hihi Ben siehst du den Grossen "Hammer der Community" über deinem Kopf schweben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HerrK (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal peace zum german day of unity!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Keine Ahnung ob es an dem Feiertag liegt oder wieder wo anders dran,
aber bei mir läd *buffed.de* wieder wie ein Esel mit Altersschwäche...nämlich so gut wie gar nicht.
Manchmal geht es...und 5 Sekunden später tut sich wieder gar nichts!
Läd ne Minute vor sich hin und dann wird gesagt "Seitenladefehle"!

Handelt es sich hierbei um das alte Problem,
ein Neues oder ist der Server einfach nur wegen dem Feiertag so ausgelastet???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Ich* (Gast) (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
bei mir kommt es immer wieder vor das buffed.de langsam läd oder gar nicht erreichbar ist.
Hier gibt es wohl ein ernsthaftes Problem mit der Infrastruktur.

Liebes buffed.de Team, bitte kümmert euch so schnell wie möglich darum. Ich benutze die Blasc Datenbank wirklich regelmässig....und das ist im Moment nur der Horror.

Früher war Blasc wirklich immer gut erreichbar....

Tschöö


----------



## Rascal (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo

Diese Probleme sind den Admins bekannt.
Es handelt sich hierbei um spontane einbrüche der Geschwindigkeit. Die Admins sind nach meinem Wissensstand noch dabei, das Problem zu suchen.

Und glaubt mir, es gibt verdammt viele Fehlerquellen für sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Long
Rascal


----------



## B3N (4. Oktober 2006)

Das Problem ist uns bekannt und ein paar Dinge konnten wir auch schon lokalisieren und erfolgreich eliminieren. Wir sind natürlich weiterhin an der Sache dran und versuchen das ganze stetig zu optimieren.


----------

